# How to cope with a TTC breakdown???



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Well Im having a complete breakdown and have taken a week off work.... Is this ok? I actually feel so fragile that if someone said boo to me Id be in a ball, this is all so unlike me and it scares me how much this can take over your life!! Im in the 2WW and I know its a mixtured of hormones etc   but omg avent been this bad in a long time!! Sorry for my vent but my wuestion really is do you think Im right to take a week off to get myself back on track? Feel like Im losin my mind!!! Sorry for the rant girls but you are the only people who understand all of this nightmare!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya



Oh deary me, you do seem to have got yourself into a bit off a state by the sounds of it.

I wish I knew how to make it better but I don't.  There have been times I've gone to work and really struggled to not cry all day and have felt so delicate.  If you feel the need to take time out then do so.

I'm   these hormonal feelings you are  having a pregnancy symptoms.

J9
x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope...............   

Of course you should have time out if your feeling like that, and you shouldn't even be questioning your desicion. 
This journey sure aint easy, but rest assured youre not the only one on here thats needed to take time out. 

Sorry you've hit a wall, its hard trying to stay    and optimistic but we all here know how you feel.

Sending you   and a   but most of all a big bare     
that will hopefully make you  

Trixxi


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

J9 and Trixxi thanks so so much  ... Im in tears here  but they're happy tears that I have so much support here. Thank you so much! J9 you're comment about hoping its pregnancy symptom made me smile, thanks... although Im not hopeful at all this month. Anyway thanks again girls and I feel stronger having had such lovely responses!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Hope

It is those awful  clomid tablets! Honestly hun I think we have all felt like we were losing our marbles when ttc 

Big  and I hope your week off is good for you  

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hon clomid can make you feel really crappy so if you need time off take it. One thing I would recc for the future is accupuncture as I had this in clomid & found very little in the way of ups & downs of mood although it didn't stop the flushes.

xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't really have any advice for you, Hope. I'm in the same boat as you, babe..

All I can say is that personally, the only things that keep me from losing it, is my DH supporting me as best he knows how to and keeping myself as busy as possible. 
During the first 2 years of ttc, I was a mess on and off.. my head was shot to bits and I didn't know my ar$e from my elbow for most of the time, but as time has gone on I've learned what it is to have patience << [not something you can just pick up in a few months]

Clomid was awful to me for the first 3 rounds, but I seem to be handling it much better this time. The only thing I have really done differently, is I've started to focus more and more on the belief that it WILL happen for us at some point and to LIVE instead of just existing


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies...

Serenfach you just said exactly what Im feeling I feel like Im existing and not living and I know it souds stupid but I dont know how to go back to the way I used to be, I just feel like Ive changed so much. I used to be the life and soul and always on the go... went from a size 10/12 to 14 an that gets me down aswell...

Professor waffle I think ur right... after my lap and dye Im goin to take a break because I cant keep goin through the ups and downs... Im goin to look into acupuncture tonight!

Thanks again ladies you ahve all helped me through a dreadful day!!!     

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope hun sending you a big , we all know how you are feeling and have all been there, I'm sure we've shed many   on this nightmare journey.  One month whilst on clomid I felt very down and it seemed really difficult so I had a couple of days out.  It helped me recharge and get back some    , I gave myself a good talking too and decided not to let it beat me. Like serenfach says the only way through this is to keep positive.  We're here for you hun

Take care
love suexxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hope you are in the same place i was a few weeks ago   and i can totally understand.  i took a week off work too and i questioned myself for doing it, as it's not something i would normally ever do.  but honestly it was the best thing i could have done.  a bit of time out to gather your thoughts and emotions will help you get strong and postive again.  as serenfach says, you must believe it will happen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Thanks for yesterday. Well Im feeling alot better today. I honestly dont know what came over me... I just couldnt stop crying!! But I am back on form today and feeling lots of PMA!!!         !! Im still in a bit of pain with the kidney infection but sure that'll be fine. Goin to the doctor tomorrow and hopefully he can shed some light on it all.... Im on CD 28 today, have a 35 day cycle so have a bit to go before testing. Have slight AF cramps which happens every month a week before AF is due but you never know I could get my BFP!!! .... Im all about the positivity today.... Thanks again and I'll be there for you all when you feel like I did!!!                      ^hugme


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope -      

Its such a pain that in other emotional crises people probably don't think twice about having time off yet with this you just feel you've got to get on with it.  Seems like your week off is helping already so I'm sure it is the right decision for you.

      hoping you get your BFP, but if not then good luck for the lap & dye, I felt much better (as in well and less pains) after I'd had mine.

ps. its worth checking if there are any hopsital funds/health cash back plans that can help towards the cost of acupuncture.  I get 50% of the cost of mine back which makes it much cheaper.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope 

Fab to see you're back up on your PMA, babe!    Good for you Xx


----------

